# Happy half way to halloween day



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Today at noon we were exactly 182.5 days from last years halloween and we were 182.5 days from this coming halloween. I need to star having a half way to halloween party.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Kinda scary isn't it. Half way there and how many of us haven't even started working on props yet?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

uhhhhh, I have to be forced into working by our local group.

Half way to Halloween.....I need to get cracking!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Halfway there? Holy crap, I've gotta get moving! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Halfway Day!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Guess it's time to get started on some props


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I've started like six prop's and haven't finnished any of them!!! I have a serious ADD problem!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I already have 6 new props for this year and was just working on a hut for my witch scene today.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't wait! I need to build some new props, but I seem to be out of money. Ah well, I guess I can recycle something.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Regis and Kelly are doing a skit everyday this week as they celebrate half way to Halloween week. And yesterday on the show Kelly stated "If loving Halloween is wrong, I don't want to be right". Way to recognise Halloween! :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

No kidding, I guess they aren't all bad then!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I still have 1 building out of 5 that still needs to be taken apart and a ticket booth still sits on the porch of the main building. I have until the end of this month to get all that taken down and stored before I can start building anything new.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Me too, Jack, me too. :rolleyekin:



howlin mad jack said:


> I've started like six prop's and haven't finnished any of them!!! I have a serious ADD problem!!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Seriously?! That's flippin awesome! 



scareme said:


> Regis and Kelly are doing a skit everyday this week as they celebrate half way to Halloween week. And yesterday on the show Kelly stated "If loving Halloween is wrong, I don't want to be right". Way to recognise Halloween! :jol:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this should be interesting...the mad scramble to finish props....oh wait. i haven't even started on my costume yet!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome, I can't wait! I started my thought process last November, which is the hardest part, decideing what to make next. Since new years I have begun two projects and bought supplies for a third. But there's never enough time to make everthing I want.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I have to get started on my time consuming stuff ASAP. I'm adding more detail to the walls and doing a little more corpsing this year. I think I have my electrical stuff pretty much done with the exception of my motorized coffin lid that I need a motor for...oh boy, I gotta get moving!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

I have never thought of being halfway to Halloween what a cool concept I think we should have a halfway party!! Ohhh my the things that need to be done.....


----------

